# Blue tongue sexing



## CrazyNut (Nov 19, 2015)

Hi,
just out of curiosity does anyone know what the gender indicatins are for blue tounge skinks are? Always wondered. I'm assuming they are like monitors in which x-ray is the only sure fire way (or if one becomes pregnant).

Thanks
regads
CN


----------



## Dopamel (Nov 20, 2015)

according to the skink bible, AKA " A guide to Australian Skinks in Captivity" by Dr. Danny Brown, for blue tongues the best sexing techniques are 

hemipenal probing, i got mine professionally done for 20$ from the herp at the local pet store, not sure how much a vet costs

hemipenal popping, again i'd get a professional to do this as it could bruse the muscles around the cloaca

hemipenal transillumination (HTI)

hemipenal observation, sometimes skinks will extrude the hemipenes while defecating.

Hemipenal plug observation, white strand of spermatozoa found in fecal matter

unfortunately i've dealt with lots of blue tongues myself and still cant tell males from females based on visual sexing :T not a good technique.


----------



## CrazyNut (Nov 21, 2015)

Thanks.


----------



## Wally (Nov 21, 2015)

Putting two together at the end of spring can give a bit of an idea.


----------



## CrazyNut (Nov 22, 2015)

Are there certain behavioral traits in the breeding season such as becoming agraigated with other blue tongues? Or would that be simply territoral displays? Sorry if the questins have been asked before, I'm clearly and expert when it comes to blueys


----------



## Freeloader (Nov 22, 2015)

This leads to this, which produces these.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Nov 23, 2015)

it's a pity females don't have boobs lol,it would make things easier


----------



## CrazyNut (Nov 23, 2015)

You don't say [MENTION=2998]Freeloader[/MENTION] haha nice [MENTION=21299]dragonlover1[/MENTION] thats on the verge of taking it a bit to far lol


----------



## Freeloader (Nov 24, 2015)

Male and female northerns. Male on top with longer, wider head. With easterns females tend to have smaller head with shorter, fatter tails. As with all blueys most times it is easier when they are mature.


----------

